# South and north carolina medicinal marijuana movment started.



## patriot1776 (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm in blacksburg SC and am looking for volunteers to get a medicinal movement going here, if you want something done, do it yourself.

anyone there interested ? let me know.

I'm thinking about getting a group together to go to the capitals of nc and sc and protest and demand medicinal pot so we can medicate without swat teams kicking down our doors, killing our dogs taking us and all our stuff.

I figure the publicity will bring others on board and we can grow and expand from there.

we can start email, snail mail and phone call barrages. we'll ring their phones off the hook 10 times a day each but give them a different name as if we're separate people. we'll fill their mail boxes., crash their email servers.

if we demnad loud and often enough, they will listen to us as did all the other states.

WE CAN DO THIS !

how long are we going to sit back and wait for someone else to do it.

well, i am someone else, I'm starting it, i need some help and people who do this to get on board.

WE GOTTA START SOMEWHERE. plus we can network among ourselves and provide medicine for patients and patients for growers instead of us having to deal with the the illegal harder drug addicts and crime ridden cities.

we are not bad, we are not wrong, the law is.

it's time to change it.


----------



## patriot1776 (Mar 28, 2013)

darn, mispelled marijuana in the title and i cant fix it.


----------



## patriot1776 (Mar 28, 2013)

No i didn't 

head qtr's.......never mind.


----------



## nameno (Mar 29, 2013)

check with norml there is an office in Columbia,S.C. I"m sure there must be 1 in N.C. Peace


----------



## patriot1776 (Mar 30, 2013)

nameno said:


> check with norml there is an office in Columbia,S.C. I"m sure there must be 1 in N.C. Peace


yeah, there is, has been there 20 plus years, lotta good it did....i'll just hold my breath ....not.
the squeaky wheel gets the oil....well there's going to be some major squeaks comming .

I'm getting militant ( peacefully) there's a war on, they declared it, i'm only going to start fighting back. I'm not asking them, I'm telling them we want this here, we're sick of being swat teamed, our pets killed and thrown in prison for what people do every day legally in other states.

the time has come.

this is nothing more then a revenue production scam, nothing more. they stop nothing, we all do it anyways. If they are going to swat team us, then we'll swat team them at their fancy golf course club house bars.

you got 2 choices, stand and wait to be asked and then they ignore you, or be heard and you dont give them the chance to stop it.


..

I was stuck in the navy, a quota push, totally set up because of lies from a recruiter, i left a job and careerr I loved to do it on the navy only to be screwed and moved to a mechanic deep within the bowls of an air craft carrier. I wanted my fire fighting job like i was promised in writing.

I went up the chain of command (9) months. and they said no every step of the way.

so i quit, took off my uniform and refused to wear it, I was a slave and wasnt going to pretend I was a sailor. I walked off the job and went home. (but) I bucked the entire chain of command and wrote a letter to ronald regan first.

took them 1 3/4 weeks for the NIS to come and get me, in chains and cuff's i was brought back and thrown in jail,. the next morning i was brought out and taken to my captains office where some vice admiral was screaming at him and threatening to have him shot.

Why was this happening under his command, why wasnt he notified? blah,blah, they pulled up a chair, sat me down and said sign here..

AN HONORABLE DISCHARGE WITH FULL RECOGNITION FOR TIME SERVED.

12 hours later I was back home a free man.....

if the system dont work, you junk it and make a new one. there's always a way to get what you want, if you just think outside the box.
the most important thing is though

you have to try. losers never win, winners never loose

which are you ?

18 states have it, I want it too.

I was a fire fighter / medic
HONERABLLY discharged navy veteran
6 time biz owner
busted crooked cops running prostitutes
sent molester to prison.
I have a bachelors degree

no criminal record
no driving record

they cant stand there and tell me or you it's going to make us a bad person.
they cant say it will stunt you intelectual growth and you'll never go anywhere
they cant say it will turn me into a criminal

I started burning in 1974 when i was 9

I will get it or cause 1 hell of a fuss if I dont. i'll occupy the capitals, this isnt about smoking pot. 
it's about not being raided, shot, arrested, our dogs killed preyed off of by lawyers and thrown in jail for doing what they do in 18 other states legally.

it's just that no-one has ever looked it that way before.

do they swat team a gas station selling beer just over the border of a wet county but on the dry side ?


----------



## patriot1776 (Mar 30, 2013)

what should happen

SWITCH

there's 50,000 deaths per year, broken families,damaged bodies.

marajuana and alcohol should be switched.

lets hit them at their night clubs, their country clubs, they're fancy champaign parties for the rich.
they should be swat teamed while us pot smokers sit at home cheering them going to jail.

if it's about saving lives, that would do it. and they could still prey off them for revenue production.


----------



## patriot1776 (Mar 30, 2013)

lets learn a lesson from the gay community, they have hid in closets for 10,000 years until they marched in the streets and said we're here we're queer, deal with it.

and now it's in the surpream count, they are trying to decide if the gays are right and god is wrong or not.

we need to do the same thing.

we're here we smoke pot, we'll never stop, deal with it

get off our backs, stop killing us and our pets, stop throwing us in prisons, stop preying off us for revenue.

I mean, it's legal in 2 states and medicinally in 18, this isnt a new path we're treading it, we're far upstream, we can just fast track it and get into the streets and march and deamand an end to the war on us, NOW!

the blacks got their civil rights by marching in the streets, the women got their votes, the gays their rights.

now it's our turn.


no weed 

no peace,

no weed 

no peace, 

no weed 

no peace.


----------



## patriot1776 (Mar 30, 2013)

like i said, lets change strategies.

it's no longer about smoking weed.

it's about making them stop killing us for smoking weed.


----------



## patriot1776 (Mar 31, 2013)

MAN

I have had ad's up all over south and north carolina for 2 months.

I got 1 reply and it ws some guy screaming about obama ( i agree)

you southerners are fat, lazy and stupid,, do it yourselves....not.

I'm outa here and am going back to ohio in a year or so, they decriminalized cultivation and there's a better chance of getting it there, 

people give a damn back home.

fk this place, you people all suck. fk you all.


----------



## nameno (Apr 8, 2013)

What a load of B.S. Thank you for leaving,may you get a raise so you can leave sooner,may you be blessed for leaving our Navy.


----------



## silasraven (Apr 9, 2013)

NC failed. but hey we need to find the politicians who like pot and then its a start. but more along the ideas of public image. a music festival in down where people come out and sell stuff and givw stuff away


----------



## nameno (Apr 21, 2013)

They just passed some kind of bill,it's not much but it's a start.There is some more to come up to a vote. I can not remember what I read exactly but it sounded good.


----------

